

Ask HN : Where to find logos of social networks (facebook, twitter, ...) - dan_sim

I often see beautiful high-quality logos of social networks (facebook, twitter and the likes) and I would like to have them for a project. It would be best if they were all the same size and in different size (icon, small, medium, large).
======
p01nd3xt3r
[http://www.komodomedia.com/blog/2009/06/social-network-
icon-...](http://www.komodomedia.com/blog/2009/06/social-network-icon-pack/)

------
kloncks
Twitter's really cool in that it gives you its logo in .png and .psd and other
formats, free for you to download and use.

<http://twitter.com/about#download_logo>

jacquesm is right though. beware using this if it's for a commercial
application.

------
jacquesm
Google images, search for 'small'.

Beware of using other peoples trademarked logos.

